# Basic list?



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Well even though i think i will love cp and later hp soap making i want to ease my self into it so i will be starting with mp i will be soon going to bb and making my first order. i would love to get a little of everytrhing i no it best to jus make your first batch but since this is my me treat i need to get everything now. so what is a good starter kit. that i need to make sure i have in my first order?????


----------



## ruby61 (May 1, 2013)

Melt and pour is great to get your feet wet in soap making.  Why don't you try one of bb kits which comes with the mold, soap blocks ect.  You don't need as much as you do with cp.  Just a microwave, soap blocks and mold and any colorants and scents you may want to add.  
Good luck to you and don't forget to show us pics.


----------



## Shannon_m (May 1, 2013)

A starter kit is the definitely the way to go. From there you can decide what direction you want to head with your MP. I do also recommend watching some of Anne-Marie's tutorials, she's a good teacher. 

YouTube.com/SoapQueenTV


----------



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Yes i have seen all of her viedos and look at her blog daily. I have done lots of research on soaping thats why i feel its time to make it. !!!!!


----------



## Shannon_m (May 1, 2013)

Best of luck and do please post pics of your work, we love pics around here lol


----------



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Shannon i sure will i think i will get 2 kits i dont want to run out of soap lol i went ro your blog i seen your latest soap it looks great!!!!


----------



## Shannon_m (May 1, 2013)

Thanks!!! I've been really busy the last few weeks so I haven't posted anything new. I like Bramble Berry's bulk MP base, but their other bases are of higher quality. They have a MP base sampler that's awesome by the way.


----------



## SunshineGirl (May 1, 2013)

Shannon i see that i think that will be my next order. hopefully by then i will have sum ideas and be able to venture out in my own a little bit. I cant wait to get creative with my soaps


----------



## lisamaliga (May 1, 2013)

Hello Sunshine Girl!
Here is an article I've written that indicates what to look for in a good M&P base along with some tips.
Hope you find it helpful!
http://www.everythingsheacreates.com/2011/08/melt-pour-soap-basics.html
Sincerely,
Lisa


----------



## Crombie (May 2, 2013)

*Brambleberry*

Brambleberry also has a "sample" pack where you can get all of the different bases they make (hemp, goatsmilk, etc) - it is priced well and you get some variety.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 2, 2013)

Stay away from craft store kits...you will be disappointed with the quality!


----------



## OHello (May 3, 2013)

I bought some melt and pour to play with too - I'm just waiting for it to arrive!

I bought a silicon bar mold tray, some colours, a mica and about 4 fragrances.  Can't wait!  You will have to be sure to put up some pics of your soap making exploits


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 4, 2013)

I second BBs base sampler! You will find out your preference (I love their shea and goats milk bases). I also reccommen WSPs mango butter base and BBs essential oil and fragrance oil samplers. Best of luck!


----------

